# stressed



## redaunt2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Hiya, I'm new here but I'm stoked to have found a place where people actually know where I'm coming from. I guess I'm searching for my own way to cope still. I get both C and D but what really stresses me the most is the nausea that accompanies. I've tried altering my diet (low fat, more fiber, blah blah blah) when I eat and lowering my stress. But lately it's just seemed unmanageable. It's all a cycle! It's irritated by stress and then it becomes a stress! Anyway, I just wanted to say hey and to tell you all how excited I am to have found you!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I feel for you! I'm IBS-D and recently the stress of that has been really getting to me and I've been having panic attacks that cause extreem nausea. I actually threw up downtown last week. Its really hard because the stress of the IBS and the anxiety of going out, at least for me, is making me so sick that I can't go out!I'm getting really frustrated and I'm thinking about going to see a councellor to help w/ my stress and maybe give me some relaxation techniques.Good luck to you!Hugz,Kestrel


----------

